# Milling in the heat (68 F)



## mtngun (Jul 3, 2011)

Another doug fir blowdown. Only about 20", but straight and not much taper. It yielded five 12' logs, instead of the usual three.

Unfortunately, it was 100 yards up a steep hill from the skid trail. In waist high brush. Ugh ! 






2 1/2 logs yielded these 24 one inch boards. There was still plenty of daylight left, but I'd used up my 3 lo-pro chains. Guess I need to pick up another chain or two.


----------



## billstuewe (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice load of wood!--Come down here and try that. I milled yesterday and it was 102ºF---saps the juice right out of you in a hurry.

View attachment 189422



How do I get the pic to post in the text without having to click on it?


----------



## john taliaferro (Jul 3, 2011)

Nothing wrong with that load . 68 it was 94 here i didn't get much done but enjoyed it , i mill bout 100 ' from air conditioner . Your milling site is a drive 60 miles ? i don't remember .thats a long ways to run get a chain , but then you probley don't hit wire on the first cut .


----------



## 820wards (Jul 3, 2011)

mtngun said:


> Another doug fir blowdown. Only about 20", but straight and not much taper. It yielded five 12' logs, instead of the usual three.
> 
> Unfortunately, it was 100 yards up a steep hill from the skid trail. In waist high brush. Ugh !
> 
> ...




Nice stack of wood there mtngun, I wished it was 68* here. Well over a 100* today, and thanks for the pictures, at least someone was out milling. Today was grandson's 5th B-Day, so we partied!

jerry-


----------



## BobL (Jul 3, 2011)

mtngun said:


> Unfortunately, it was 100 yards up a steep hill from the skid trail. In waist high brush. Ugh !


That's hard.



> There was still plenty of daylight left, but I'd used up my 3 lo-pro chains. Guess I need to pick up another chain or two.


of a file :msp_tongue:

Seriously - great work!

I was flying past your place on friday when I flew from LA to BC


----------



## mtngun (Jul 4, 2011)

BobL, I thought I heard a voice up in the sky chastising me for putting used motor oil in the aux and not filing my chains and bending over while milling. And come to think of it, I did see a jet pass over about that time. :msp_biggrin:

BillStuewe, they changed the image-posting procedures again. I've been typing in the HTML code, but the image icon still works, it's just more complicated now.






68 F doesn't sound hot, but I'm not used to it.


----------



## BobL (Jul 4, 2011)

mtngun said:


> BobL, I thought I heard a voice up in the sky chastising me for putting used motor oil in the aux and not filing my chains and bending over while milling. And come to think of it, I did see a jet pass over about that time. :msp_biggrin:



jealousy rather than chastisement was what I was thinking.



> 68 F doesn't sound hot, but I'm not used to it.


Provided it's not to humid, 55 to 80 is my preferred range, if its dry and there is a breeze I'l go to 90.


----------



## billstuewe (Jul 4, 2011)

Quote: BillStuewe, they changed the image-posting procedures again. I've been typing in the HTML code, but the image icon still works, it's just more complicated now.


I understand that it iis more complicated--I messed with it for 30 minutes last night---How do you do it?????

Thanks---


----------



## mtngun (Jul 4, 2011)

billstuewe said:


> I understand that it iis more complicated--I messed with it for 30 minutes last night---How do you do it?????



Let's try it a couple of different ways. Click the image icon, it asks if you want to insert an image from your computer, or from a URL.

Let's try it from my 'puter. OK, I point to a picture, it uploads the picture and attaches it, but does not display the picture inline when I preview the post. View attachment 189505


So...... I hover over the attachment, right click, and COPY LINK LOCATION.

Now I click the image icon again, and this time tell it I want to post a pic from a URL. I PASTE the link location, and uncheck the box that says "retrieve remote file and reference locally." Now the picture is displayed inline.


----------



## billstuewe (Jul 4, 2011)

View attachment 189517

View attachment 189517

View attachment 189517


Lets see if this works---


----------



## billstuewe (Jul 4, 2011)

Me and Computers!! Try again---

View attachment 189521


It tells me I have an invalid URL???????????????






or copies this^





WOW! I succeeded--but in a SMALL way--
HELP


----------



## mtngun (Jul 4, 2011)

Elegant table. I'm not sure how you managed to insert the thumbnail. I couldn't do that on purpose if I wanted to.


----------



## billstuewe (Jul 4, 2011)

I WANTED to insert the picture, not the thumbnail. I cannot get it to say COPY LINK LOCATION. How do I do that?

I made the tables--it is actually a 6' and a 9' that are put together for "occasions". Naturally I made them all the way from log form--


----------



## mtngun (Jul 4, 2011)

billstuewe said:


> I cannot get it to say COPY LINK LOCATION. How do I do that?


 
I do it by hovering over the attachment that shows up in a post or in a preview, and right clicking. I'm running Linux, so the wording may be different in Windoze, but you should see something equivalent when you right click on an image or on an attachment.


----------



## billstuewe (Jul 4, 2011)

I think I got it--thanks










here is where the table came from

Thanks again


----------



## SDB777 (Jul 4, 2011)

68*F or 68*C

Cause 68*F isn't hot, heat, or anything like it. We haven't seen 68* for a LOW in 2 monthes!


Cool milling photo's though! Wish it wasn't hot so I could get out and fire up the 064!!!!!
Keep 'em coming..........






Scott B


----------



## mtngun (Jul 4, 2011)

SDB777 said:


> Cause 68*F isn't hot, heat, or anything like it. We haven't seen 68* for a LOW in 2 monthes!


I know. So naturally I had to rub it in. 

68 F is comfortable in light clothing, but add full wrap chaps, rubber chainsaw boots, a steep hill, biting and stinging insects, no relief from the sun, and it's miserable.

It's 58 F as I type. I had to light a fire in the wood stove to take the chill off. :msp_tongue:


----------



## john taliaferro (Jul 4, 2011)

Its 83 here and rain ,but no insects except lightning bugs .The rest drounded in the humidity its hard to breathe . Happy 4th


----------



## SDB777 (Jul 5, 2011)

mtngun said:


> I know. So naturally I had to rub it in.
> 
> 68 F is comfortable in light clothing, but add full wrap chaps, rubber chainsaw boots, a steep hill, biting and stinging insects, no relief from the sun, and it's miserable.
> 
> It's 58 F as I type. I had to light a fire in the wood stove to take the chill off. :msp_tongue:


 


Your killing me..........

It's 73*F already! But we do have a 30% chance of a cooling thunderstorm(cools it off for just a few minutes, then only to be twice as humid). Try wearing all that stuff when it is hooving around 90-95F with 65-75% humidity....and try looking for the shade tree. It's always 10feet away from where your milling.....





Scott B


----------



## Talltom (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey Bill. Interesting set-up with the old style Logosol Big Mill. Are those custom made components for changing the rail height? How do you decide between using this set-up vs. the Alaskan mill? Looks like you'll have ground clearance problems with cuts lower on the log.


----------



## mtngun (Jul 10, 2011)

Went again yesterday to finish the same blowdown.

Saw another local resident along the way. Hard to judge size in this picture, but he was about 5 feet tall when he stood up.






Have been having trouble with all my milling saws so I gave up after only a few boards.

084 spun the flywheel side seal. Waiting on a new seal and some red loctite to make sure it doesn't spin again.

066 runs strong but won't maintain consistent WOT rpm. One minute you tune for 11,500 and the next minute it is 14,000. Plus, hot starts are very difficult due to flooding. Air filter soaked with fuel and even fuel dripping out the muffler. Passes leak test, so I will tear into the carb.

'Kita also has the massive flooding problem. Can't find anything wrong with the carb yet it floods like crazy, soaking air filter, wetting plug, dripping out of muffler. Gotta be something up with the carb, if I can only figure it out. 

So today will be spent trying to figure out carbs instead of cutting wood. :msp_mad:


----------



## john taliaferro (Jul 10, 2011)

Sounds more like a fule problem . My 260 pop on hot start then didn't run right, blew the left seal out . Were getting so much alcohol in premum now it boils when i open tank hot , still your carb should not dump fule huh . Iam at 1200 ' your a lot higher and 100 here today ,what temp does alcohol boil ?


----------



## mtngun (Jul 10, 2011)

Boiling fuel is definitely part of the problem.

I looked up the boiling points last summer when I was having this problem, forgot the numbers, but what I remember is that in addition to gas and alcohol, modern fuel is blended with other volatile additives like toluene that will definitely boil in hot weather. It does vary from one source of gas to the next, and it varies with the season, as winter gas is blended differently than summer gas, so you have no way of knowing exactly what's in the gas you buy at the pump.

Nonetheless, I got to learn to deal with it, cuz crappy gas is not going away.


----------



## forestryworks (Jul 10, 2011)

billstuewe said:


> I think I got it--thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nice oak for that part of TX.


----------



## mtngun (Jul 24, 2011)

I went out this morning, and got a tiny bit of cutting done before the saws went on strike. My saws always run great when I test them at home, but once I get to the woods and get all set up, they stop cooperating. :bang:

A pic of the hillside where I was cutting. Lots of rain this spring so the grass, weeds, and brush are waist high. And it's just a little bit steep.





It was the hottest day of the year so far, 72 degrees. The heat and the bugs were miserable.
Pic of thermometer in the shade.





But it sure felt miserable out in the sun, so I set the thermometer out in the sun to see what would happen.

After just a few minutes, it pegged at 120 F. It can't go any higher, but it wanted to.


----------



## billstuewe (Jul 24, 2011)

Talltom said:


> Hey Bill. Interesting set-up with the old style Logosol Big Mill. Are those custom made components for changing the rail height? How do you decide between using this set-up vs. the Alaskan mill? Looks like you'll have ground clearance problems with cuts lower on the log.


 
Talltom--I am sorry about not getting back to you but did not see your post--I was changing computers back then and missed the email notification.
They are homemade contraptions of my own design and work fair. I did not have the AKIII back then and do not use them any more--just the AKIII.


----------



## discounthunter (Jul 24, 2011)

nice haul. wont be remotely close to 68 till about october here,been pushing hi 90's lo 100's with a horrible heat index added.


----------



## billstuewe (Jul 27, 2011)

I've been doing a little sweatin myself lately--Picked up a couple of big pecan trees the died from our drought (real bad here--almost no rain last year ether until October--then had 10" in one day and about 3" since then) Anyway the area is losing a lot of trees and some I get to saw---

View attachment 192257
View attachment 192258
View attachment 192259


----------



## mtngun (Jul 28, 2011)

Awesome pecan, Bill. I'd almost be willing to put up with Texas heat for a few days to mill some of that.


----------



## 820wards (Jul 28, 2011)

Bill,

Great looking stuff. Thanks for the pictures.

jerry-


----------



## Rusty-880 (Aug 1, 2011)

billstuewe said:


> Nice load of wood!--Come down here and try that. I milled yesterday and it was 102ºF---saps the juice right out of you in a hurry.


 
Its 68*F today, I'm working in a jumper (middle of winter). When I was in Queensland most of my milling was in summer at 100-110*F.
All depends what you are used to- Everyone else said it was stinking hot. While it was pretty hot, where I lived before that was that hot or more but a LOT more humid

Nice load of slabs.
I want soft wood to mill- wouldn't get that done in a day with what timbers I have on the property and sure wouldn't get it done with only three chains!
Nice truck too.


----------



## mtngun (Aug 1, 2011)

Went milling for a few hours yesterday. Another scorcher, 75 F in the shade, but it felt well over 100 in the sun. The bugs were hungry, too.

Saws are still giving me grief, so I only cut this one log and then called it quits. Pic gives some idea of the terrain. Brush has been trampled down around the log but otherwise is waist high.


----------



## mtngun (Aug 9, 2011)

This is supposed to go in the "What are you building with your milled wood" thread, but the search function wasn't working tonight.

I've begun removing the temporary ghetto siding from the barn, and installing board and batten.


----------



## 820wards (Aug 10, 2011)

mtngun said:


> This is supposed to go in the "What are you building with your milled wood" thread, but the search function wasn't working tonight.
> 
> I've begun removing the temporary ghetto siding from the barn, and installing board and batten.




Looking good Mtngun.

Will that be used as a shop or for livestock?

jerry-


----------



## mtngun (Aug 10, 2011)

820wards said:


> Will that be used as a shop or for livestock?


Immediate need is to store firewood and lumber. Long term perhaps hay in the loft, tractor downstairs, etc..


----------



## forestryworks (Aug 10, 2011)

mtngun said:


> This is supposed to go in the "What are you building with your milled wood" thread, but the search function wasn't working tonight.
> 
> I've begun removing the temporary ghetto siding from the barn, and installing board and batten.


 
The search doesn't work at all. Something isn't connecting somewhere on AS.

Nice barn!


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Aug 10, 2011)

like the barn mg. from what little i can see it looks like you fabbed the framework as well. question, how did you set your posts? on concrete, in holes filled with concrete, etc.? also, curious as to how long you let your slabs cure before using them? different cure times for furniture as opposed to buildings?


----------



## mtngun (Aug 10, 2011)

Jerrycmorrow, pics of how the posts sit are in that "What are you doing with your milled wood" thread that can't be found. :laughn: :laughn: :laughn: The gist is that I used concrete piers and homemade metal brackets to support a sill beam, and then the vertical posts were mortised & tenoned into the sill beams. Quite a bit more work to do it that way, but it turned out OK.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Aug 10, 2011)

link to the "lost" site

http://www.arboristsite.com/milling-saw-mills/47084.htm

i found it by googling "what are you doing with your milled wood" site:arboristsite.com

i've never had success with the AS search feature. consider it as useless as t!ts on a boar hog. always search this way for AS features


----------



## forestryworks (Aug 10, 2011)

mtngun said:


> Awesome pecan, Bill. I'd almost be willing to put up with Texas heat for a few days to mill some of that.



Pecan is nice wood for sure.



billstuewe said:


> I've been doing a little sweatin myself lately--Picked up a couple of big pecan trees the died from our drought (real bad here--almost no rain last year ether until October--then had 10" in one day and about 3" since then) Anyway the area is losing a lot of trees and some I get to saw---



And don't think every pecan is dead in this drought. Along with pecan being temperate deciduous, they can also be drought deciduous.


----------

